# Superfeet carbon insoles?



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Thinking of getting a pair of insoles to snowboard in, and found the Superfeet carbon ones. Not really sure though of what to expect from a pair of insoles. Never used anything but stock ones in all of my footwear. The reason why I'm looking at the carbon ones is because they're marketed as low-profile. They wouldn't take up space in my boots, making them too tight right? 

Another thing I've heard is that good insoles actually make your feet shorter. How does this work? (if it's a fact). 

I know that the red hot superfeet is made for snowboarding/skiing but they seem very bulky, and I'm afraid that the boots will become to small. Anyone got experience with either the red ones or the carbon one in terms of fit, performance and feel?

Thanks in advance!

/Toby


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Toby said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thinking of getting a pair of insoles to snowboard in, and found the Superfeet carbon ones. Not really sure though of what to expect from a pair of insoles. Never used anything but stock ones in all of my footwear. The reason why I'm looking at the carbon ones is because they're marketed as low-profile. They wouldn't take up space in my boots, making them too tight right?
> 
> ...



In addition to OP's question, since I was suggested against wearing thick socks when snowboarding, I am wondering whether insoles/footbeds will enhance or hinder your performance for those who have normal arch, cuz apparently insoles/footbeds are going to take some room inside of the boots.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yes foot shrink...lol quality foot beds hold your feet from sliding around

thin socks...doh

go to core shop and try the boots with good insoles....take the shitty stock ones out first 

look at the boot faq

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Put your hand palm down on a table with your thumb tucked close to your first finger, like your pretending it's a foot. Now lift your thumb by the second knuckle keeping the tips of all your fingers on the table. This simulates going from no arch to a supported arch. As you lift, you'll notice your fingers slide back. That's how footbeds make your foot smaller. 

Don't buy footbeds for volume. Get them fitted. Yes Carbons are the slimmest, they also have the lowest amount of support. Shallower heel and lowest arch. Get the footbeds that your feet need.


----------

